# Kessel Run 2019 Kidding Thread



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Still feels early but we're excited!

Currently, have 5 does bred. 2 more will be bred in January (due to age) and we are getting another that should be bred already, next month. I'm awaiting results from the lab on their blood, but I'm pretty positive they're all bred. We have had 2 missed heats, their girly areas have changed, ligs are all softer, and in some, even attitudes changed. I'd be surprised if any are open other than the 2 that will be bred later.

We have our Mini-Nubians:
Petunia - Due Feb 5
Poppy - Due April 23rd
Peaches - Due Feb 23

And our Purebred Nubians:
Indigo - Due Feb 14
Calypso - TBD
Jubilee - TBD
Can't wait for all these babies!!

Indigo (black roan), Jubilee (red roan) and Calypso (red w/ white belt)









And Petunia (fawn doe), Poppy (cream doe) and Peaches (white doe)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They all look great! Calypso really has blossomed into a beautiful girl.  
I have a Nubian due on Feb. 13, it’ll be fun to see who goes first! 

Who are all of your girls bred to? And do you have pictures of the buck(s)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful girls! I'm also in the February/March kidding club. We can have a race once the time comes around!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> They all look great! Calypso really has blossomed into a beautiful girl.
> I have a Nubian due on Feb. 13, it'll be fun to see who goes first!
> 
> Who are all of your girls bred to? And do you have pictures of the buck(s)?


I am REALLY loving Calypso. I need to get some better pics of her. Her escutcheon is really starting to widen so I have high hopes for what shows up there!

Kulani - Bred to Peaches and Indigo. He has some great lineage, he's a smaller Nubian (great for me) and beautiful! We driveway bred as a friend is leasing him...though I'd love to have him here.









Elias - bred to Petunia and Poppy. He's an F1 mini out of Saada lines. His sister had an amazing structured and very capacious udder as a FF.









And my ND Cherokee - Bred to Calypso and Jubilee will also be bred to him in Jan. This will be the last year I use him, he's for sale after this breeding is confirmed, no fault of his, just because we wont need ND anymore. He has lots of milk stars behind him and put some good width (and polled genetics) on his daughters. Between his lines and milk stars and these two girls lines, I'm hoping for some great mini-foundations. (dont mind the copper patch, he'd had a bolus
a few days before.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And the really hard part about breeding goats, I have to wait a long time to see the kids, then to see how they mature out and what improved LOL. I'm impatiently waiting for February lol.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm just stopping by this thread to say that I love your herd/farm name!  

Very pretty goats, good luck with the coming year's kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calistar said:


> I'm just stopping by this thread to say that I love your herd/farm name!
> 
> Very pretty goats, good luck with the coming year's kids!


Haha thank you!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Will get some pics later but all is going well! So close to baby time.

Petunia has 40 days left, she's just now starting to round out a bit. Really hoping for twins at least.

Indigo has 50 days left, sges been so big already and getting bigger by the weeks. Her udder is starting to plump up a but now. She groans a lot lol.

Peaches has 60 days left, def rounded a bit.

Poppy came back open in the blood tests, pretty sure she lost it early Oct due to some observations I recorded. She came back into heat and was rebred and is currently 30 days along. Her new blood test goes out tomorrow.

Calypso came into heat but my buck did not perform for some reason. He would get on her then nothing...

Jubilee, still waiting on heat for her...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow Star Lord is really imlrwssive. I don't think I've ever seen an F5 but they really got back to looking Nubian !


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I will have to get a pic tomorrow, He's hit a growth spurt since then and looking more grown and buckish. Other than I think his nose should be more rounded, he is def more nubian. 

There are F1's out there (mini buck to PB doe) that look very Nubian.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some pics of the girls due. Wanna play guess how many?? We will probably not have Calypso and Jubilee bred this year, thinking they aren't too ready, heats aren't lining up properly and not strong. Maybe they'll get bred later for fall babies we'll see. Otherwise we are expecting:

Petunia - Feb 4
Indigo - Feb 14
Peaches - Feb 23
Poppy - April 23 (she was bred and lost it 1 month in, waited for heat again and was re-bred)

All 4 girls were observed breing bred and confirmed via bloodtest.

Here is Petunia with 24 days left. I'm thinking a single (again), but hoping for 2! This is her 2nd freshening. She just started her udder development today, felt fullness today vs empty bag feeling in the past.

















Here is my Indigo - she has 34 days left. 3rd freshening (had twin bucks 1st time, single doe 2nd time) I'm thinking twins but hoping for 3 at least. She started her udder a month ago and it's been slowly getting bigger.










And Peaches - Has 41 days left, 3rd freshening (single buck 1st, twin does 2nd). Hoping and thinking 3 this time. She's about the size she was last year when she delivered twin does. Not feeling udder development just yet, that's what's left of recently drying her up. I imagine in another week or two we'll have some development starting.










Poppy isn't really showing yet so I didn't get pics of her. She's only 48 days along.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

These are just guesses and I'm not very good at it but I'll say

Petunia, Twins. Both does

Indigo, Trips. Buck/Buck/Doe

Peaches, Twins. Buck/Buck


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Man I so hope Peach has at least 1 girl...i know we cant accurately guess...it just helps the time go by! 

I want to retain a daughter from each so hoping for at least 1 each!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have 13-16 days for Petunia! (13 days is day 147 when she kidded last year). She's starting to hollow out a little now. I tried to get her udder pic but she wouldn't let me. It's small but starting to fill. She did that last year, it was small, then the last week or so filled slowly and overnight the day before she kidded...BAM. Her ligaments are dropping down and have started to soften a little bit. SHe still LOOKS like she probably has one however I have been feeling on her belly (her kid(s) are wild!!) and I feel a nose/head like feeling up high on her left side behind her ribs. It moves all under my hand, then a rounded (head or bum) moving object down low on her right side back towards her udder. Then kicking ALL over lol. So I'm thinking she has 2, she's just hiding it well! Either way, can't wait!!
























You can see Peaches (the white one) in the back, she's still getting big and I can feel hers kicking away in there! She has 31-41 days left. I still think she will have trips. She's bigger than last year already.

And Indigo's udder is filling more! She really wants nothing to do with me much, which is not her typical behavior. So no feeling babies on her. She has 24-34 days left.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are at day 138 for Petunia, our first one up. She kidded day 147 last year, so hoping for the same. You can see in the one pic, HER left side, one of her babies noses sticks out there often. You can see the little bump in the pic! (hoping she has 2 but possibly just 1). Her sides have dropped a lot, vulva getting a bit puffier, udder slowly filling, ligs have dropped and slightly softened!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Left turn Clyde.lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Waiting with you! Hoping for healthy kids and easy deliveries!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 145 today! 2 days ago her ligs were rock hard, yesterday and today they have been softening. These pics are from yesterday and her udder filled more today. It looks small, but she fills fully the day of. Thinking maybe Saturday as that's 147 again for her. She had a bit of mucous today...just getting ready. I know I am ready for babies lol. She's tired of me stalking her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuuuuuute udder Petunia! Kids from her & Elias will be F2 mini-Nubians?

Also - do I spy an wicked handsome chocolate donkey in the background??? PLllllllllease share a photo of that beautiful face - I just love donkey faces like a lot.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, these will be F2s. I can't wait for big floppy eared babies lol.

And that is Quill. We just got hi about a week ago, he is the SWEETEST guy ever. He was given to a friend, very sick and skinny. She's worked with him a lot and gotten him tame and trained. Now we have him and just getting weight up on the guy. I had him out today working with him some, we are smitten with him.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those ears! And that muzzle! How old is Quill? Is he a "standard" size donkey?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well she didn't know. My friend seems to feel she was told around 1.5 years old. We are going to take him to be gelded this month so I will have the vet look at his teeth and see what he thinks. 

She seems to think he's a mammoth....IDK. The Jenny he was with is bigger than him. I think he's a standard and just young. Hopefully, the vet will give me more of an idea.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So day 146. 

This morning her udder was about the same as yesterday. But her ligs...I thought she lost them but they went WAY low. As in, I can't get my fingers under them anymore, they are against I guess the muscle below. They still feel a little hard though. She was acting a bit spacey out in the pasture and going into the shelter a lot on her own. So I brought her to the kidding pen up near the house as I wasn't sure if she's just early labor or what. 

Last year I had a hard time telling she was except that her ligs were gone and udder had gotten bigger (I even questioned that). I couldn't see contractions or anything. But she kidded, with her doe friend the same day. She actually kidded before the other one that was showing signs of heavy labor. 

She's fussing in the pen. I think maybe I'll put her back up and then lock her up at night. I feel like tomorrow will be the day but she's just so spacey out there and by herself a lot.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This girl is driving me nuts. I put her back out with the herd yesterday as she wasn't in active labor and was fussing too much. She went from yawning, stretching, spacey, softer ligs to normal. She is moving slower though. I fed them this morning and about to go watch her a bit, but I still felt ligs and barely any udder development. So probably not today...booo. I saw her from afar and she was much more hollowed out and I got excited...then...nope.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 148. 

No real change. Ligs are still dropped way low and go from hard to soft throughout the day. I thought there was some udder change today but nope. I need to shave her today. She is a bit more slow today, laying around, some yawning and stretching. I also realized I calculated wrong last year, she kidded on day 151 last year...sooo...yay...more waiting. (doh)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 150. Due date...but prob not kid date by the looks. I do think her teats filled up but I could be imagining things. Her udder is so sad but she fills just a bit right before and all during labor and the day after kidding. Ligs are super low and semi-soft. Seems to be acting a little off and stretching a lot but no real signs. Was so hoping it was today because tomorrow we get temps in the 30s again. Ugh. Some pics of her today...and some of the other girls.
























Indigo...day 139...pretty miserable now. She's been filling for a while and has a nice udder going. She has started to sink in now on her sides. (Jubilee behind her, not bred)










Peaches - day 122, excuse her coat, she rubbed all over a burnt piece of wood lol










Poppy - day 73 (and Calypso, red one, not bred)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Soooooo I calculated all the other girls days wrong in the last post for some reason. 

Indigo is currently 142 days. Her behavior also changed. She is letting me get all over her (typical behavior before pregnancy, during PGcy she refuses touch and runs). And is standing around a lot. Her ligs softened but I have a hard time finding them anyway since she's been PG. She also has been just standing around aimlessly the past couple days. 

Peach is 133 days. She also had a 7 day heat so first breeding was 140 days ago. Pretty sure 2nd heat was it but keeping both in mind.

Poppy is 74 days. 

Petunia is now 151 and no signs of letting the captives free....sigh. her pooch are is really puffy bow but no udder or lig changes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like babies soon.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha soon...I've been saying that for a week lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: They are boogers aren't they. :crazy:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Went to feed this morning to a big udder and no ligs to be found! Petunia ate a little then went off on her own and I could see her up and down a million times while I was finishing chores. Brought her to the kidding pen and shortly after 12 delivered a sweet little doeling! Nursing great, 5.4lbs. Her name is Delilah. (Will be registered as Kessel Run Hey There Delilah) She will be my daughter's show goat. We're super excited! Now waiting on Indigo who is due a week from today on the 14th!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty little girl congratulations!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, congratulations! :inlove:

Where in the world did she get her color/markings from? She doesn't look like her dam or her sire!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, congratulations! :inlove:
> 
> Where in the world did she get her color/markings from? She doesn't look like her dam or her sire!


No clue. Last year she was bred to a black and buckskin Nigerian and came out with a baby pretty much the same coloring, just a little less red in the brown. Same black stripe down the back and black on the legs...so weird. The other baby just didn't have the frosted ears. Let me see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> No clue. Last year she was bred to a black and buckskin Nigerian and came out with a baby pretty much the same coloring, just a little less red in the brown. Same black stripe down the back and black on the legs...so weird. The other baby just didn't have the frosted ears. Let me see if I can find a pic.


This is last year's baby. There must be a dominant color pattern in her genes that just keeps coming out?? lol. Daddy has frosted ears so I guess that's where those came from. This new one has a prettier brown though, it's a reddish brown.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like this years model, too. Keep up the good work.:great:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love it how kids can get their coloring from grandsires/dams. A Nubian buckling I just put a deposit on is mostly black with a little bit of white here and there, whereas his sire and dam are mostly solid brown. He got his black coloring from either a granddam or a great granddam.

I also love little Delilah's rich red coat! She's a beauty for sure. :inlove:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Petunia and Delilah are doing great! She's a great mom and Delilah survived the cold night and day we had today. Sunday is supposed to be much warmer. Depending on how they are doing, they will probably rejoin the herd...we'll see.

















We are on baby watch for Indigo starting tomorrow. She's currently 144 days today. So big and can't even lay all the way down, props herself up on her knees, poor girl. Peaches is 135 days and looking pretty hefty now starting a tad bit more udder filling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking good! Happy kidding.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Delilah is super cute!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

DAy 147 for Indigo and 138/146 for Peaches. Nothing going on with Peach, just laying around and occasionally groaning lol. Indigo however might be in early/pre-labor. She's standing a lot. Feet propped, very posty today, udder seems to be filling a little more. Ligaments are there I believe but softer. It's hard to feel as she fights me. She definitely has dropped this morning. Keeping an eye on her as I've never kidded with her. So hopefully babies within a couple days! She's non-stop groaning. She will be chewing her cud, stop, groan, get really posty in her back legs, then start chewing again. So maybe she's having some light contractions....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 148...Someone come tell Indigo to let these babies go!!!!

She's been out this today a couple hours at a time grazing on brush. She was being posty again, gazing, curling her tail, head pressing, and being friendly to me...then she went away from the herd pawed a spot in the wood pile and laid down groaning loud. So I made her get up and go to the kidding pen. All she did there was lay and groan for 2 hours. I put her back out with the herd because she would scream if I left the pen. Now she's chomping away at brush again.

Her ligs are super soft, barely there but there. Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been geeking out at what these babies are going to look like. Both Indigo and the sire have such beautiful profiles and I'm anxious to bc see if these babies inherit it!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You're right, they both have excellent breed character! And I LOVE his coloring... blue roan is my favorite. :inlove:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm 


Goat_Scout said:


> You're right, they both have excellent breed character! And I LOVE his coloring... blue roan is my favorite. :inlove:


I'm REALLY hoping for a doe that is blue roan with her daddy's strong nose. I love the noses as he has in Nubians. This fall they'll all be bred for minis again and then the year after, I'll be on the lookout for an amazing buck that has what I want plus that strong nose. Also working on getting it into my minis. I'm just ready for more babies and Delilah needs playmates lol.

Day 149 and she's just...meh. Ligaments soft but there, no udder change from last time (*maybe* a tiny bit more full but I am probably wishing to see that lol) and she's out browsing like crazy. SO no baby day today unless she decided later to lose her ligs.

Watch her wait until 152 like Petunia did lol...we have bets going in our house of how many she has. I think 3. A couple of my kids say 4. Husband says 3. I think it's tied between 3 and 4 lol. No one really thinks it's just 2. She had twins her FF and a single her 2F.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have udder filing!! And when she wags her tail, her vulva goes swinging LOL. She's currently browsing but stops and stands a bit. I'm going to put her in the kidding pen in an hour or so.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting! Here's to twin blue roan does with daddy's nose! Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 150 - DUE DATE! It's been a long night/day lol. Yesterday Indigo's udder started filling around noon. Put her in the pen around 2 or 3pm. No clear signs of labor but thought we'd wait and see. I knew ligs were gone because her was hollow in the area and her tail was being held funny. She lost a big of white watery mucous as well. But nothing was happening. She moaned a lot, laid around a lot. Waited with her until 10:30. Decided to go sleep as I didn't see labor being imminent. I had never kidded with her before but I was pretty certain nothing was happening. Woke up at 3am, decided not to go out as I didn't hear anything. (kidding pen near our bedroom window). Finally woke at 5:30am and decided to get up and check on her. Brought her food which she ate happily, then noticed she was contracting pretty good. Way more hollow and udder filled more. Watched her for an hour and she was restless, couldn't stay laying down and had noticeable contractions. So we waited. Around 8am her water broke (this has never happened to me, only the visible bubble breaking) and we waited. 9am came around and I worried (again never had water break before) stuck a finger in and felt a kid. Gave her a little bit more time and did it again. Saw it was a bubble and little by little was coming so left her be. 9:30 we had a beautiful mini-Indigo, buckling born! 8.5lbs! About 20 minutes after the first his little brother (a mini version of dad) came, he was 7.5lbs. They are GORGEOUS. I'm sad I didn't get my doeling I wanted to retain, but it's all good. Debating if we will keep the blue roan buckling, if not then both will be for sale! Super excited though! She had such an easy and quiet birth too.

Peaches is on day 141 taking it easy but doing great. She's due the 23rd, had her babies day 147 last year so we'll start watching her closer on Tuesday.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get a doe.  
But they sure are BEAUTIFUL little boys nonetheless!!! :inlove: Congratulations! They have great breed character for minis, even if they are 3/4 ish Nubian.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get a doe.
> But they sure are BEAUTIFUL little boys nonetheless!!! :inlove: Congratulations! They have great breed character for minis, even if they are 3/4 ish Nubian.


Thanks! These guys are full Nubian. The ones that will be 3/4 Nubian are due next week


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve been following your thread because I should.....have a couple due to kid on the 27th. I’m wondering how peaches udder is developing for you??? The reason I ask is mine has nothing Love love love all of you goats! So adorable.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Thanks! These guys are full Nubian. The ones that will be 3/4 Nubian are due next week


Oh, my bad! For some reason I thought that the blue roan buck that she was bred to was a Mini-Nubian (higher percentage Nubian though).


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

BeAutiful boys congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> I've been following your thread because I should.....have a couple due to kid on the 27th. I'm wondering how peaches udder is developing for you??? The reason I ask is mine has nothing Love love love all of you goats! So adorable.


I'll get a picture for you tomorrow. She has a handful that has some substance to it. She started it maybe 3-4 weeks ago and it stopped at the current fill. She is one that will all of the sudden double size the day off kidding and then continue to fill once she kids.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> I'll get a picture for you tomorrow. She has a handful that has some substance to it. She started it maybe 3-4 weeks ago and it stopped at the current fill. She is one that will all of the sudden double size the day off kidding and then continue to fill once she kids.


Thank you!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the two good looking bucklings! Sorry no doe.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness those bucklings are adorable! That blue roan boy is to die for! I hope you keep him just so we can see updates on how he grows up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good looking boys. Congratulations


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The boys are beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

OpieDoodle said:


> Oh my goodness those bucklings are adorable! That blue roan boy is to die for! I hope you keep him just so we can see updates on how he grows up!


We are keeping him for sure! Messed up my plans not getting a doeling BUT I just had to re-adjust and I will still be able to use him. Plus my friend with a gorgeous doe that was bred to the same sire may sell me a doe if she has extras or doesn't keep one. I want to use him to line breed on his sire. Can't wait to see how he turns out, I think he's pretty stunning as a kid. His name is Kessel Run Krypton's Son (Kal-el)...I let my husband name the bucks...within reason LOL


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Well he is gorgeous! Please post pictures of every update as he grows up


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> Thank you!!


Here is Peachy's current udder. She has 8 days til her due date. She will double size the day she kids and will fill as she kids.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 145 for Peach. No changes, wasn't expecting any though. Last year she kidded on 147 so I'll start really watching her Wednesday.

Some pics of our kids. They got some playtime in the house today. Enjoying having these guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Alright, baby day is tonight or tomorrow. This morning she seemed the same so figured ok, no baby day today. Something told me to check her just now as I haven't seen her out the window in a few hours. She was off by herself and udder has started filling. Ligs are still soft so not anticipating anything right now. Going to go clean the kid stall and get it ready.

Udder pic from 3-4 days ago vs just now. This morning her udder looked pretty much like the first pic.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a couple that really fill in the last day or so - glad I'm seeing the same - it always makes me doubt my dates! She looks great. Hope you have good weather and a smooth kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah her and the other 2 minis look so little then the day before they start filling. She will also fill more during actual kidding. I can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, Peach had her babies this morning...2 bucklings . These girls are killing me.

Meet Jacob and Esau. The white one was coming out breech...once his legs we're halfway put, another bubble with back legs showed up coming at the same time. I had to push him in and help the other one out. Once the white one came out, the red one came immediately after, breech as well. Both boys and mama are doing well.

So the red one is named Esau and the white one Jacob. A little switched in their order but...I'll get some better pics when they are dry and fluffy.

So that concludes our current does to kid. I am sending in bloods on Jubilee and Calypso...if they are bred they're due for June. I'm re-checking Poppy, she'll be due April 23rd if she is still PG. AND I just bred Belle to Elias this weekend so mid-July if she takes.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable!!! And so awesome with the names, and the whole presentation story! Still waiting here...... good luck on your PG checks, you do deserve a breather before you start up again!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats, what cuties! 
I don't envy you on those June/July babies though. mg:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Congrats, what cuties!
> I don't envy you on those June/July babies though. mg:


I do NOT like summer babies at all. BUT I really wanted these other two girls to get freshened this year and Belle is up in age so I wanted to get a breeding in this year. (I just got her). Soooo, I will deal with it...ugh.

Some better pics of these guys.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They are pretty little guys. Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Precious.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So, all the kids are getting big! We have one sold and going to his new home this weekend. Trying to get 2 others sold. AND we got our next set of blood results back and they were disappointing. Calypso and Jubilee did not take. So sad. But, Poppy did. I pretty much knew she did about a week before we drew blood. She hit 90 days and ballooned, belly dropped, and udder development started. So April 23rd is her due date and we wait for her. 

BUT, a friend gave me her 2 Nigerian does, one of whom is bred to my buck and due April 14th. Her name is Sybil. So we'll have some cutie Nigie babies too this next month. 

We are also getting a new mini-doe in April (and a nice Nigie buck) and she has been bred, they will test her this week, and she's due end of May. THen we have Belle who I will test end of month due July 15th. So babies all spread out, not what I wanted, but it will all work out. I was really looking forward to the other two girls, but it is what it is.


----------

